

Ask HN: Want to stop recruiter spam? - josh_fyi

I get too much recruiter spam. But I don’t hit the spam button, because I might be interested in a few decent personal recruiting messages one day. A lot of developers think this way.<p>We need a specialized collaborative filter, which everyone contributes and benefits from, that I can switch on and off when I want.<p>Would you use one?<p>I think it’s a fascinating idea for my next OS side project, but it only makes sense if enough people want to use it. If you might want to use it to protect your inbox from recruiter spam, let me know. I put up a LaunchRock form at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;recruiterham.joshuafox.com to measure the interest. If you sign up, I&#x27;ll let you know how it goes.<p>And please let me know in the comments  what you think about the idea.
======
kjs3
Blackhole any recruiter or firm you haven't personally sent a resume to or
worked with. Problem solved.

